# My big day



## Steppenwood (Feb 6, 2016)

Well my thyroid is coming out tommorow on 2-22-16. I was diagnosed with papillary cancer a month ago and now it's almost surgery time. Not too nervous, I just wanna get it over with! Wish me luck.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Good luck! It is not an awful surgery. Remind the medical team if you are prone to nausea and they can take care for you.


----------



## kathlav (Mar 26, 2013)

Good luck Stephen,

wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Best wishes for an easy and successful surgery!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

YEA!

Don't forget post op to stay ahead of your pain, keep a cool pack on incision.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Steppenwood (Feb 6, 2016)

Thank you all. Well I got TT surgery. The doctors and nurses were great. I got to come home the same day. I still have the drain tube hanging out of my neck but I feel good considering. I'll be going back in a day or so to get the tube out. For medication I am presently taking Levothyroxin 150mcg and Caltrate . Also Norco for pain as needed. Kinda got a sore throat and hurts to swallow, also a little tired. So glad it's behind me now. Next hurdle is the RAI treatment.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

This all sounds normal and good! Welcome to the other side!


----------

